# Schnellerer RAM für Core Duo?



## Moartel (7. August 2006)

Hallo, 
ich stehe gerade vor einer interessanten Frage. Anscheinend werden die Samsung-Notebooks mit Core Duo 1.66 GHz trotz 667 MHz FSB alle mit 533 MHz RAM ausgeliefert. Ich habe jetzt einen Händler gefunden, bei dem man gegen einen Aufpreis von 80€ 667 MHz RAM in sein Notebook bekommt, weiß aber nicht wie viel das ausmacht. Vielleicht weiß hier jemand weiter? Danke schonmal.


----------



## chmee (7. August 2006)

Nach irgendwelchen Modder/OC Seiten sind es zwischen 2 und 5%.
Im normalen Alltag wird man es nicht bemerken. Bei Renderingangelegenheiten
schon eher.

mfg chmee


----------

